# What are these brackets?



## Teflon (Aug 5, 2018)

Anyone know what these brackets are for? I got them as part of an auction purchase and they were in the box. The main purchase was for a Craftsman snow blower attachment (fits my LT2000 riding mower). However, these brackets don't fit my mower and they don't appear to attach onto the snow blower. Any ideas?

They appear to be a quick attach of some sort...pulling the spring loaded pin allows the hook/jaw to close. Seems like they are a L&R of two different styles...
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help. I think your answer seems right to me.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

They look like "quick connects" for an attachment . Probably for a different tractor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Looks like someone tidying up odds and ends pre-auction thought hmmmm tractor parts and plop, into the box they go.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Teflon said:


> Anyone know what these brackets are for? I got them as part of an auction purchase and they were in the box. The main purchase was for a Craftsman snow blower attachment (fits my LT2000 riding mower). However, these brackets don't fit my mower and they don't appear to attach onto the snow blower. Any ideas?
> 
> They appear to be a quick attach of some sort...pulling the spring loaded pin allows the hook/jaw to close. Seems like they are a L&R of two different styles...
> 
> ...


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

I have an older sears g/t that has similar brackets for mower deck etc. good luck


----------

